
Google Cloud Storage adds several highly requested features - dfc
http://googledevelopers.blogspot.com/2012/03/google-cloud-storage-adds-several.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GDBcode+%28Google+Developers+Blog%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
dbuxton
Why would anyone use this rather than s3? Especially when I can't find an
object durability SLA anywhere (Amazon claims 99.999999999%) and it's the same
price or more expensive than s3, depending on whether you go for RRS or not...

~~~
tonfa
Amazon doesn't have a durability SLA either. You can only find statements like
"X is designed to".

------
christiangenco
Hang on, wasn't this mythed Google Cloud supposed to be Dropbox competition?
This looks like a clone of Amazon S3.

~~~
joshu
No, that's the mythical Google Drive. This is an S3 clone.

~~~
christiangenco
Ahh, gotcha.

------
cagenut
Has anyone gotten a wrapper library going where you can treat s3 and this as a
sort of cloud-raid-1 storage?

